# Notice



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

How does the saying go? A rose by any other name is still a rose? Well I don’t agree, which is why I’m changing my nick. From now on I’ll be known as Iza.


Iza
the former Sisi


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

I was wondering who Iza was with all those posts! I knew I shoulda seen the name before!

Well I will say congratulations on the name change -- it deserves a party! Did any particular event bring it on?

Cheers!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Cool name, Iza. What is the provenance?


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

I'm going to miss Sisi, but welcome Iza


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Welcome Iza, we will miss Sisi.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Why Iza? Cause it's short for Isabelle. Added a z because it's such a nice letter and it doesn't get too much used in French. 

Why the name change? Ever since I've learned the meaning of sissy in English I wanted a new name. Plus I prefer to use my own name.

Maybe Sisi will come back once in while you know like the other CC....


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

CC you say the sweetness things.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Ah! I adore the name Isabelle. Thanks for clarifying that. Now the name has context for me. My own name is rather plain and so I chose Mezzaluna because it has cache (need an accent on the 'e'). Later I wondered if I'd misspelled it. Too late now, if I did. Why did the rest of you choose your screen names?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Isabelle,

It does't matter to me what name you use.
As long as you continue to post and be our friend. Do you know that Sisi and cc sound the same?
cc


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

It's a four-letter word I can type without being censored! Plus, if it's good enough for my Mom, it's good enough for me. She saved me from being a Byron (Dad's idea, I would never have forgiven him!)


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I have bunny rabbits, and I used to have one a few years ago, by the name of Reg. When I was first trying to think up an email address, I thought of momoreg (since I'm his mom). It stuck. Reg is long gone, and I have 2 other bunnies now, but his legacy lives on.

I kinda wish I had thought up a special food-oriented name for this site, but I use momoreg for everything, that wasy I don't forget which name went with which.

[ 02-15-2001: Message edited by: momoreg ]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Greg I am glad you're Greg and not Byron. 

Mezzaluna, I like that name, it has a nice ring and cachet and a touch of exoticism. 

Momoreg that is such a nice story. I never had rabbits. We had a dog, a cat who ran away at some point, many hamsters, mouse turtles and fish. I have two cats now, one isn't mine, she was abandoned last summer and stayed in the neighbourhood. When it got cold outside I couldn't stand thinking she might be cold so I took her in.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Shroomgirl~ really like cooking, hunting and serving wild mushrooms and am active in our mycological group....didn't realize how many associate "shroom" with hallucinogenic finds...or would have added the mu
though I think it sounds way to fungal.
5 more weeks til Morels are out!!!!! only 4 monthes til Chanterelles!!!!This should be an incredible year because of all the snow.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

And all this time, I thought you were shroomin'!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

LOL! I thought It was because you were shrooming around the kitchen too, Shroomgirl. Just yesterday the connection with mushrooms occured to me. Momoreg, bunnies are such special creatures. I had one that I was extremely close to. He loved steak! He always parked himself in front of the oven until it came out. My name - Shugie - came from the stories my dad used to tell me when I was little. Shugie was a child in the stories. I took it in honor of my dad when he died.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Didn't that bunny know he was supposed to be a vegetarian? That's hilarious!


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Speaking of name changes, what happened to mudbug? For a few days there, cchiu was mudbug; now she is cchiu once more. Is it some kind of odd Missouri spring ritual to change names for a few days or did she find out what a mudbug is? Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

That bunny never did realize that he was a vegetarian. The only other thing he loved almost as much as steak was honey dips. Or maybe it was the woodwork and the cords on the appliances... Whatever, we adored him. He ran free and was litter trained like a cat.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

My goodness, you guys are funny! 

Momoreg.....FINALLY! I've wondered about your name. I always wondered how you pronounced it. Mom o reg, I'm Mom o dukie.

Shroomgirl I understood your name right away. My husband and I go morel hunting every year in Iowa (actually he finds them and I stand around whining "where, I don't see any?). We follow the superstition that if you bring in a bag to carry them out, you won't find any...do you? He looks for dead elm trees...what's your secret to hunting? Also what's your favorite way to eat them??? We dip in flour/seasonings and fry them in butter until very very crisp.

My husband got a mushroom tattoo (yuk) in the early 70's (when he was a hip dude) and it didn't mean morels, HELLO! HAAAA!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Iza I don't want to make you cry but...my sister told her kids the dog ran away too. Hum.....


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

This thread is getting funnier and funnier.

I'm at work, looking like a fool 'cause I'm cracked up in front of my screen...

My mascara is rolling down my cheeks and I can barely type...

My husband calls me "pooh-pooh" (one pooh would have meant "dung"). So the Pooh was born but pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase, think of Pooh as in "Winny the Pooh"!!!

LOL -- I knew I would have to edit this!

 

[ March 23, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

yep, dead elm, ash, apple the black ones are starting this weekend....so their coming!!!
thick heavy boiled down cream with morels on a bagette....oh yeah! That comes first then I move on to other ways of fixing them.


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)




----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

It took me a while to understand what you meant, some days I am slow. Anyway the cat left after his or her paw got stuck in the door of the car. Why was the cat in the car I don't know. Anyway he or she was caramel with white.

Since we are talking about name W, will we ever know what the W stand for?


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

The W stands for Wendy from Peter Pan. I stuck with my name from another food site....since there seemed to be people who over-lap sites, I figured I should keep it so they'd know it was me.

Hey, I have a white and carmel colored stray cat (one of several) I feed at work. I bet that's your old friend.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Wendy,

I've been trying to guess what the W stand for, and the only English name I could think of was Wilemina. I can't believe I did not think of Wendy. 

Stray cats seems to always find their way to my door step. In the last year, I found two kittens and one older cat. How can someone move and leave a cat behind is beyond me. The kittens found a new home quickly, a for the other stray, in October when the weather got cool she decided my place was her new home. My cat, who never got along with other cat, doesn’t seem to mind.

P.S. Let me know if your stray answer to the Colibri


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

Uh, my name is pretty obviously my name...  I wasn't really thinking about having a cool name--I've never been particularly cool, so it just didn't hit me until I saw everybody else's names and realized how plain mine is. Ah, well, I used to be Sandra--I like being Sandy. 

On the topic of kitties, we fed a little starving kitten at Sonic through a whole winter--we even went by on days the drive-in was closed and took it food. We had felt so bad to see it licking bugs off car fenders in the fall that we just started dropping by and buying a burger to give to it, and this went on through the winter. What a little survivor it was. Believe it or not, the owners started feeding it too. And as luck would have it, they found a home for it that spring. Lucky kitty!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I do love happy endings, specially when it comes to homeless little creatures!


----------

